# my shit mobile



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

here it is


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice house


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

why shit mobile? looks nice...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

viprdude said:


> why shit mobile? looks nice...


It needs a lot of body work
little things like bumper gaps etc. bug the shit out of me

but thanks
yours looks nice too


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

is that a magnaflow SS muffler?


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

pfft shit mobile u want me to make you feel better?!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

krusty said:


> pfft shit mobile u want me to make you feel better?!


 gonna give him a rimmjob?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Neil said:


> is that a magnaflow SS muffler?


nope
Tseudo 'Greddy SP' knock-off
Im cheap like that


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

Flying V said:


> gonna give him a rimmjob?


nope, i was thinking more my car is in bad shape.im actually juss happy with the a to b saying-it drives.people that call these b what u have it sentras a piece of crap dont know the half.it IS a nice car if ya ask me....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......what a piece of shit, mang. 

*cues Adam Sandlers Piece Of Shit Car.mp3*

j/k, mang.

nice ride.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

shit mobile?? hell no that looks awesome. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I think I've seen that car before. Looks nice.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> Hey I think I've seen that car before. Looks nice.


Thanks man
You made it what it is :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love red se-r's on stock 15's...ahhhhh


----------



## ferz (Jun 25, 2004)

clean 200, I love your wheel, what is your suspension setup ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that car looks awfully familiar.. where you from again ? 

hahaha....... jk

looks nice.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride dude


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Love the color and the wheels. What suspension setup are you running?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ferz said:


> clean 200, I love your wheel, what is your suspension setup ?


thanks
its AGXs with Eibach Sportlines


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Oct 31, 2003)

wow I didn't know you were serious when you said you car looks like shit.

it really does. :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Err shit mobile? I was expecting the worst. =D

The car looks really good, nice and clean. Keep it up =) :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

What lowering kit is that?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> What lowering kit is that?


eibach sportline springs
kyb agx struts

sits a little too low in the back for my taste...but i dont have the money to change it just yet


----------

